# Stainless steel co2 diffusers



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just wondering what is the better diffuser, the plastic ones you can get at most pet stores, glass or stainless steel? With co2 injection - are the various diffusers tank size rated? Meaning certain diffusers do so many gallons etc? Any thought?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

They pretty much perform the same. Just with glass or plastic it looks less conspicuous but requires more cleaning as they tend to get covered in algae quicker. The stainless is easier to clean but is more noticable.

I've used both and I prefer the stainless steel. Just becsuse of the cleaning. Whichever one you get make sure that you can replace the ceramic disk. Some of the glass ones have the disk glued on the glass making it impossible to swap the disks out. After awhile it's useless and you will have to replace the whole thing.

I've only seen 2 disk sizes online a 2cm or (small) and a 3cm or large.

The diffusers will vary in size or length.

I've used a 2cm disk with a glass diffuser on a 40 gallon in the past and it worked just fine. I'm not sure if there is a rule per say as to what size to use in what tank but if it were me I'd go with a larger one an anything over a 50 gallon tank.


----------



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

Where does people get there stainless steel diffusers from? I like the idea that they are easier to clean as well


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Angel fins I think has some i think aqua inspiration have a few too. Check eBay they are easy to find there.


----------



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have seen the bazooka atomizers as well, so I am thinking either one of them ir stainless steel but I only have normal co2 line. Geuss I will have to replace the line too lol


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I use the "typical" ceramic diffusers that ISTA puts out. They work fine in my two 45 gallons. I'd start with something cheap and establish a baseline for what you're able to get before jumping into anything high end (I went down that path and regretted it). Glass or stainless steel may be better in terms of CO2 dissolution, but ceramic might be good enough for you.

Of course, if you specifically like the appearance of one solution of another that's a different matter.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

infolific said:


> I use the "typical" ceramic diffusers that ISTA puts out. They work fine in my two 45 gallons. I'd start with something cheap and establish a baseline for what you're able to get before jumping into anything high end (I went down that path and regretted it). Glass or stainless steel may be better in terms of CO2 dissolution, but ceramic might be good enough for you.
> 
> Of course, if you specifically like the appearance of one solution of another that's a different matter.


Yeah nothing wrong with the Insta brand I use one on my 7 gallon


----------



## shrimpie101 (Mar 27, 2017)

I have one of those cheap ones as well the ceramic disposable itsa. It's cheap and when clogged too badly just replace  but I had my psi almost at 25 psi for it to give me a mist if bubbles.


----------

